# Help with connecting multiple computers via one wireless USB modem



## nurserachet59 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello, I live in a rural area and we don't have DSL or cable internet. I finally gave up and purchased a wireless internet USB modem but we can only have one computer on the internet at a time. We have 3 computers and a laptop. What all would I need to purchase to get the ability for everyone in the house to be able to access the internet via the one wireless modem? Do they have to be physically close to each other? We live in a big old farmhouse and running too many wires would be a hazard. I know the laptop has a wireless card installed, I will check out the specs on the desktop computers. Is this something that a non-Einstein can do without a professional? Also where would you recommend purchasing the equipment from? Thank you, nurserachet59


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is this wireless internet USB modem? Brand and model or a link to a description would be nice.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------



## nurserachet59 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello again, sorry about the lack of important information.
wireless modem is a Verizon Novatel USB720 
We don't have any wireless network cards yet in our desktop computers, we need to buy those.
We don't have a router, but with the wireless modem I don't know what type to purchase yet.
The operating systems are all Windows XP.
My connection screen shows
Novatel Wireless Expedite. EV-DO...
server type- PPP
Transports- TCP/IP
compression- (none)
PPP multiple framing- OFF
server IP address- 66.174.52.4

Not being a teckie, it may take couple of emails from you to get all of the important details out of me..............but I appreciate your patience VERY MUCH!! nurserachet59


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, thanks. The Verizon Novatel USB720 seems to be a modem or an adapter (my terminology) to connect to a Verizon wireless data service, and connects to a computer via USB.

I know of no routers that will connect to a modem via USB.

Am I right in assuming that if you got another one of those modems for a 2nd computer you would also have to get another contract from Verizon?

If my last assumption is correct, you will need to use Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) on the computer that uses that modem. That computer will also need to have a wireless adapter or ethernet (LAN) adapter. Which does it have or would you prefer to add? Do you want the other computers to connect via ethernet, wireless, or a mixture?

For where to purchase John will probably post his Tech Bargains list; other good online are buy.com and frys.com. For big box stores (online also) I'd suggest Best Buy and Comp USA.


----------



## nurserachet59 (Sep 3, 2007)

No Wireless routers that will adapt to a USB Oh No!!!!
Yes you are right, if I purchase another USB modem it will be another 200.00 and then 60.00 a month for the contract and access, unfortunately for 2 years. I am thinking that we will put 2 of our desktop computers next to each other in our study and the 3rd desktop will probably be on the 2nd floor. We are willing to run "wires" to connect what ever we need to, I just was hoping that we could do it wireless. The laptop has a wireless access card. The 3 desktops have nothing to "network" them together. If I have to put all 3 desktop computers in the same room for the school year I will, but I would like to give my 16 year old a little quiet time away from her 10 year old sister.
I don't know the difference between the networking options that you mentioned, wireless adapter V.S. ethernet lan? The main computer, whichever one we decide to plug the USB wireless modem into and leave it there needs a Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)? Is this a software program or hardware and who makes them (where can I get one that I know will work with my computer)? 
I really am a rookie at this. My husband is talking about going to a computer solutions store, (not a big box store) to see if they can offer some assistance also. I just wanted to know what I was talking about, somewhat before I start investing in things that aren't compatible with what I own.
Thanks SO much! nurserachet59


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

ICS is a Windows feature (read about it in Help and Support or do a web search for it) that lets the PC act as a router. Please check one possible complication that's gnawing at the back of my mind. With the PC connected to the internet go into Network Connections. Does that Novatel USB720 connection appear there? If so we're OK. If it doesn't, I'm not sure we can get ICS working.

Here's my proposal. You will need an ethernet adapter in the PC with the internet connection. I assume you will use a desktop for this; if it does not have one built in, buy a PCI ethernet card.

Buy a standard 802.11g 54Mbps wireless router (it will also include a 4 port ethernet switch).

We will describe to you how to configure this router as an ethernet switch and wireless access point and how to connect it to the ICS computer. (The ICS computer is acting as a router, so you don't want to use the router functions of this unit.)

For each of the other computers you will need an ethernet adapter or a wireless adapter, depending on how you want to connect it to the wireless router. For each ethernet connected computer you will also need a cable of the appropriate length.

The end result is the same as if you could just connect the wireless router to the modem, except that the computer with the USB modem must be on for any of the computers to get internet access.

If you go to a computer store, make sure they understand this post. They don't have to agree with it; they may have a better solution. But if they don't understand it you're far better off listening to us here.


----------



## nurserachet59 (Sep 3, 2007)

With my computer hooked up to the internet, I went into network connections
I am showing under;

Dial-Up
NationalAccess-
BroadbandAccess
Connected

Thank you for speaking beginner computer for me. nurserachet59


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That appears to be it, so we should be OK.


----------

